# Neat little "all in one" hatchet



## Kraut783 (Feb 19, 2017)

Trucker's Friend™ - All-Purpose Survival Tool Made in America

Might be a good addition to a travel kit.  Anyone seen or messed with one?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 19, 2017)

If it opens beer bottles I'm buying 2.......


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 19, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> If it opens beer bottles I'm buying 2.......



With a blade like that, I'm pretty sure it *can*.  Might not be the preferred beer-opening method, but it'll get the job done... #strongRangerTTPs


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 19, 2017)

O


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2017)

First I've heard of it, and with some inspection..... ehh... better off just getting a working hawk of some sort than all that jazz. At least then you'll have something cooler looking without that style of handle. I despise anything with that style of handle, it SUCKS for long duration use.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm not sure about it's longterm usefulness and comfort, but it sure looks cool....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't care for fiberglas handles either, on any of my tools. But if you have limited space...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2017)

The fiberglass I don't care about. The overly ribbed grip is what I'm talking about. Wood handles were rare for our hand tools on the fire trucks, as if you hit a live wire that fiberglass might save your ass when you chop through that 220 line or hit some glorious 3 phase, even though the utilities are supposedly secured.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 20, 2017)

mmm...didn't even think of the ribbed handle, will have to handle one.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 20, 2017)

That end is for those long nights.....:-"


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 20, 2017)

Walked right into that one   :wall:


----------

